# 2011 F350 buying experience



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Hey guys, its been some time since my last visit to plowsite, been busy dedicating time to my business. As im sure you know from my user name, i used to own a 2006 Silverado 2500hd. I am now a Ford man across the board. I drove the Chevy for the last time this past week. I've been getting buy-back notices from GM offering 120% of blue book for the past 6months and thinking "ya ok" everytime i got one. I decided to pursue the last notice and found out they werent B.S.ing me. The money could be used towards a new vehicle or to cut me a check. I got that number in writing and took it straight to the Ford dealer and when they gave me a trade-in price for my Chevy, i asked if they would match what the Chevy dealer offered and they did (after negotiations on a new truck of course). So there i was left in shock, litterally. I couldnt believe what i was offered for my Chevy and the deal on the F350. 
When the dealer started the search for my F350 there was nothing around with what i wanted. All i wanted was a red f350 supercab, 4x4, power windows and locks, diesel. That left us finding an XL package somewhere in NY. Black bumpers & grill, vinyl interior and floors, ugly steel wheels, etc. But no problem, thats all i needed, it would be a work/personal truck. So i gave them a deposit and he said they could have it in 24hrs. I get a call the next morning saying he didnt realize it was a long bed (i wanted a short bed), i told him forget it and look for another truck. So they call me a couple hours later, located one in Maine, but its an XLT package with blah blah blah blah. I say ok whats the price difference, he tells me its $x.xx higher but ill sell it to you for the same price i quoted you on the XL package. What?! Ok get the truck down here! He says we'll have it in a day or 2. 
Calls me the next morning at 8am, hes kinda shocked, says the truck is already on the lot. Coincidentally enough the dealer from Maine had no idea i wanted the truck but brought it down on a swap for a mustang that my dealership had. Got my truck a day earlier than planned, plus got all the amenities of an XLT for the price of an XL. The dealership / salesman was very helpful, not pushy to make a sale, i had a great buying experience and would do the whole process over again if i could.

Ill end this by saying, this is the nicest, smoothest, fastest, quietest truck i have ever driven. Its got the balls of a race car and pushes your ass back in the seat when you hit the pedal at any speed.

Heres a few pics that i posted in the picture forum also.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Some guys have all the luck....... hopefully the 6.7 proves reliable for you.


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

whyd chevy offer to buy urs back?


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

fisher guy;1067740 said:


> whyd chevy offer to buy urs back?


Obama's Cash for Clunkers has taken a lot of used vehicles of the road. Including used trucks which don't get the best mileage. They need more used vehicles at dealerships. Plus, they make a ton on financing bonuses selling used cars at high interest rates.


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

oh ok thanx j diepstra i wish ford would send me letters like that my 6.0 has 157k on her right now its time to get in to something a little more comfortable


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

fisher guy;1067747 said:


> oh ok thanx j diepstra i wish ford would send me letters like that my 6.0 has 157k on her right now its time to get in to something a little more comfortable


Yes, JD is right on about that. Also around here theres a huge market for used trucks and there are very few desirable ones around. The dealer showed me something on his computer program after he entered my VIN and mileage and did a 300mile radius search where it only showed 7 trucks basically identical to mine with options, body style and mileage. Mine had the lowest mileage of all the other 7. And it put it on the top of the list which then gives them the price to offer me. This was at the chevy dealer.

I was getting buy back letters once every 6 weeks for the past half of year.

As for something "a little more comfortable", i will tell you these are the most comfortable seats i have ever sat in, in any vehicle whether it be a car or truck. No exaggeration


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

So, the 06HD Boss isnt gonna work for ya now? LOL...


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Triple L;1067789 said:


> So, the 06HD Boss isnt gonna work for ya now? LOL...


Hmm...well i still have an 06, and i still have a Boss. I guess the HD will have to stand for haulin diesel or something ha. Im open to suggestions


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

06HD BOSS;1067805 said:


> Hmm...well i still have an 06, and i still have a Boss. I guess the HD will have to stand for haulin diesel or something ha. Im open to suggestions


humpty dumpty 

Congrats on the new truck


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Harley Davidson
and congratson the new truck....looks good


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

06HD BOSS;1067786 said:


> Yes, JD is right on about that. Also around here theres a huge market for used trucks and there are very few desirable ones around. The dealer showed me something on his computer program after he entered my VIN and mileage and did a 300mile radius search where it only showed 7 trucks basically identical to mine with options, body style and mileage. Mine had the lowest mileage of all the other 7. And it put it on the top of the list which then gives them the price to offer me. This was at the chevy dealer.
> 
> I was getting buy back letters once every 6 weeks for the past half of year.
> 
> As for something "a little more comfortable", i will tell you these are the most comfortable seats i have ever sat in, in any vehicle whether it be a car or truck. No exaggeration


oh yes i totally agree with ya i test drove a 2011 f450 lariat and i fell in love only thing that turned me off was the 58,000 price tag lol but eventually i will own one


----------



## 06FX4Blizzard (Nov 25, 2005)

Good choice on the truck.. i have a 2011 f350 lariat with the 6.7


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

nice truck, what dealer did you get it from?


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

06FX4Blizzard;1068090 said:


> Good choice on the truck.. i have a 2011 f350 lariat with the 6.7


Thanks, this truck is all i could ever want and need. 


sno commander;1068335 said:


> nice truck, what dealer did you get it from?


Thanks. Morande in Berlin.


----------



## 06FX4Blizzard (Nov 25, 2005)

not sure if you know.. but there is a new flash for the 2011 6,7 to give it more hp and torque from your ford dealer.... i know the hp will go to 400.. not sure on the torque.


----------



## onsight (Sep 13, 2007)

The upgrade takes torque up to 800 ft lbs. Just had mine done yesterday, really helps with trans shifts along with a somewhat noticable power increase.


----------



## SnowGuy (Jan 7, 2006)

I have had my 2011 F350 Crew Cab King Ranch 6.7 for 30 days and love it. I ordered it and the sticker was $66,000. I thought I only paid $45,000 for my first house !!! (LOL). Oh well, I love it. Need to call dealer tomorrow about the "flash" to see if mine needs it. Thanks for the info !


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

06FX4Blizzard;1068870 said:


> not sure if you know.. but there is a new flash for the 2011 6,7 to give it more hp and torque from your ford dealer.... i know the hp will go to 400.. not sure on the torque.


I believe mine got done before i took delivery. Dealer said any truck purchased after a certain date in August would have it before leaving the lot. But im going to call to make sure anyways.


----------



## wazybear (Sep 9, 2010)

*Putting a Boss plow on this F350 2011*

Hey new guy to this site but help me out please
I have a 2011 F350 PS 6.7L and an older poly V off my 2006 I wish to put on this great truck.

What do I needed? I am being told alot from the local Boss dealer, like everything

Does nothing for this mount I have fit this truck.

Electrical: headlight adptors most likely are needed.

If you got time thank for your reply.

Waz


----------



## onsight (Sep 13, 2007)

I know you will need a new undercarriage -I think a new wiring harness also but I am not positive on that, you might be able to make your old one work.


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

Nice Truck... I recently got one of those buy back letters for my 08 F250.. I am going to look into it... If I can unload my truck for what they state they will give me bye-bye F250...


----------

